# Logiciels > Autres Logiciels > Audio >  Le pilote d'une carte son

## dina

Bonjour  toutes et tous,
Pourriez-vous s.v.p m'aider  trouver le pilote de cette carte son, j'ai beau chercher mais j'ai rien trouv.
Realtek ALC883 @ Intel 82801FBM ICH6-M - High Definition
Merci par avance de votre aide.

----------

